# make up frustraition



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*#?*!*

this is the look i was going for...with just a few changes of my own. 
so i went and spent money on the milk pencil and white mascara.






unfortuntely, it's not working. I tried for the second time to recreate this look but unfortunitely i haven't acheieved the completely white skin ( I think its because i have to dark a skin tone.). i only get a sickly bluish pale color.

if anyone has an idea what i've done wrong, please let me know so i wont have wasted all this money.

if not I'll just take a dose of fukital and go without or wear a mask.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Try getting the green red undertone concealer (http://alturl.com/ha3fy) all over your face. Then powder with the whitest powder you can find (Ben Nye makes it). This will make your face REALLY white. Make sure to cleanse your face and use a toner before hand in order to get the makeup to stay put. Be sure to carry the concealer and powder (along with a clean wedge sponge and good brush for the powder) for touch ups in case you are going to sweat.

This is what I got with the two, and I was sweating my ASS off:










I hope that helps!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks. i'll try it when i have more money! i love your look there. reminds me of a sugar skull


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

Clown White Lite by Ben Nye creates perfectly white skin (just don't apply it thick like a clown).


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

or go to Mehron.com and buy ProFACE by GALA. It's the best white base I've ever used. Been using it for about 3 years now. Last HOURS and I mean like around 15 hours before it even begins to slightly fade. I've used it for the jackal, x-ray chart, meisterfreeze chart, nazi zombie, mime, tweedle-doom, etc. Just take a look at my pics. It ranges depending on what you mix with it. For Tweedle-Doom I didnt add anything its basically 100% white and nazi zombie I mixed in some tan foundation to get that rotting dry look. It's a really universal makeup. (and it's only like $9!)


----------

